# BBS CHs on LeMans Blue M3



## dysert (Dec 14, 2003)

I have posted a before and after picture of my new wheels. My son got my original BMW 19s for Christmas for his Sterling Grey car and I got some 19 BBS CHs for my LeMans Blue M3. What do you think?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

To quote the Dastardly Dodge Hemi Duo:

SWEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I like the look of the CHs a lot, and am leaning toward them for when I move back east and have to get a second set of wheels.

Anyone know how much more they weigh than the RG-Rs?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Anyone know how much more they weigh than the RG-Rs?


About 4-5 pounds per wheel.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> About 4-5 pounds per wheel.


Significant. Thanks.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> About 4-5 pounds per wheel.


Yes. CHs are heavy. Not THAT heavy, but they offer virtually no benefits in the unsprung weight dept if you already have M68s.

But they do look nice.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Yes. CHs are heavy. Not THAT heavy, but they offer virtually no benefits in the unsprung weight dept if you already have M68s.
> 
> But they do look nice.


I'm thinking when I move, I'll get a set of 18s for summer (yeah, yeah, I know, :bling: ), and use the 68Ms for winter, wearing LM22s.

So 18" CHs would probably be heavier than my 68Ms, huh? I recall the 68Ms to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 22 lbs. each (averaging front and rear on the staggered setup).

Would 18" RG-Rs be lighter than the 17" 68Ms?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'm thinking when I move, I'll get a set of 18s for summer (yeah, yeah, I know, :bling: ), and use the 68Ms for winter, wearing LM22s.
> 
> So 18" CHs would probably be heavier than my 68Ms, huh? I recall the 68Ms to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 22 lbs. each (averaging front and rear on the staggered setup).
> 
> Would 18" RG-Rs be lighter than the 17" 68Ms?


Yes.

18x8.5" RG-R's are ~19 lbs.

18x10" CH's are ~ 24.5 lbs. (18x8.5" probably around 24lbs.)

17x8.5" M68's are ~23-24 lbs. (?)

17x8.5" RG-R's are ~17.5 lbs.

I went with 17" RG-R's for the summer, and LM-22's on my M68's for the winter. I'm quite happy with both.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Yes.
> 
> 18x8.5" RG-R's are ~19 lbs.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Thanks for the very precise info!

:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for the very precise info!
> 
> :thumbup:


Whatever you choose I think all of those in that list look good.


----------



## ReNNeN_PiNoY (Apr 3, 2003)

looks awesome! CHs have always been one of my favorites.


----------



## LandShark (Nov 14, 2003)

CH was one of my choice! looks nice!! the only downside is not that light......


----------



## tomperwu (Dec 17, 2003)

dysert said:


> I have posted a before and after picture of my new wheels. My son got my original BMW 19s for Christmas for his Sterling Grey car and I got some 19 BBS CHs for my LeMans Blue M3. What do you think?


You got to be the nicest dad in the world. Can I have some OEM 19s ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

tomperwu said:


> You got to be the nicest dad in the world. Can I have some OEM 19s ... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Father/son M3's....very cool.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

